# Is too much imodium dangerous?



## Another D Sufferer (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey, I've heard that it can be bad to take imodium too often... will it paralyze your digestive tract? I am always afraid to take it, because although I'm usually the D type, it seems that it can trigger a C phase, which, to me, is almost worse... but then, sometimes it's the only thing that gets me through the day...!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I used to take Imodium and alternate it with laxatives and it got me on a terrible death cicle!Eventually the Imodium will stop working and you will need more and more of it in order for it to work.I was doing this for seven years and before i stopped in December because i almost died,i was taking up to 72 Imodium in one sitting in order to get to my job on time!!What a mess!I havn't touched the stuff or been able to work since then.Imodium can be a God send,but it can also be very habit forming.-wendi-


----------



## Another D Sufferer (Jul 25, 2002)

Wow, that's more than a little scary!!! It's so frustrating, isn't it? The only things that seem to help end up being worse than the first problem!!!







Well, I guess we just all need to keep searching for the best way to handle this for ourselves, eh?


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

72 Immodium? At that point, wouldn't it be cheaper to pay for Zofran (out of your pocket)?


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Wow 72 Immodium! I've never gone beyond 6 in a 24 hour period! Guess it might work different for everyone. I've been taking it almost daily for 4 years now. It's never stopped working for me. Sometimes it may not fully stop the attack, that's usually when it's a really bad D episode. But most of the time it works fine.My doctor has told me it's safe to take on a regular basis. I would talk to your doctor if you have concerns.


----------



## hyacynth26 (Mar 3, 2002)

72 can be quite dangerous! I am glad you ended up being ok! My doctors also say that immodium is safe but not to take too many in a day. I have bouts that aren't helped by immodium sometimes. But usually it works. It has always been this way for me so I don't feel I developed a tolerance to it. If you feel like you need to take more in a day than the instructions tell you, call your doctor about trying something different.


----------

